# Rockler Exotic Cutoffs 10 lbs. Assortment



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks slick, but once you throw in shipping and tax, $30 is pushing it a little. Makes me wonder if the local Woodcraft does the same thing.. Thanks for the review!


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, like I said I waited for Free Shipping. And tax was only like $2. I don't have any local Rocklers or Woodcrafts for like 150 miles or so. Online was the only way to go for me.


----------



## kayakdude (Oct 19, 2010)

look good but i like to buy some of my wood at thewoodrack.com the guy there is real good on the prices and the price are on the web site for you to look at or try you area saw mile or look for ragh sawn wood and plain it your self . woodcrafter is nice but don't carry everthing at a savings .


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the review.

Our Woodcraft in Dallas does the same thing. Haven't done it yet, but I think you can find such things in your local stores.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Do they take the time to identify /label the species for you ?
Thanks for saving me $30 : )


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

No, they do not label the species. It's more like when they finish filling custom orders they have scraps of exotics and put them all in one big bin. Taking time to label them would be inefficient and a waste in their eyes. Then they put 10 lbs. worth in a box and ship it out when they have an order. And I know many may have seen this product and been skeptical as there generic photo is sketchy. I figured a pic of what one actually received could help some people. And also, since they don't label them, I am unsure of what some of the species are and have a forum topic going with some more pics trying to identify them if anyone can help. Even as unknowns though, I'll still find a use for them.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

A very informative review. Thank you.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

It's hard to believe that what is pictured actually weighs 10 pounds.
Thanks for the info and have a great weekend : )


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

For my birthday, Rockler sent me a nice coupon.. Guess what I spent it on?


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice. If you get a chance Dan, post some pics of what came in yours so we can see the variety in boxes. Thanks.


----------



## Rocksteady (Apr 22, 2011)

I got this same box a few months ago and I'm satisfied with what I got. I really wanted a few different woods to work with without spending a ton. I got alot of turning blocks, which aren't that useful to me but can be cut down. I'm using the peices for inlays on stools and they will provide nice accents on a lot fo projects.

There were a few split pieces that weren't real great, but I expected that with a box of what is essentially cutoffs.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

FYI.. I bought a second shipment with the 20% earth day coupon they sent around… I'm kinda getting excited now that I've seen the shipping notification


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Lots of reddish wood.. varies in grain pattern and color, so I'm guessing that there might be two species that are reddish

Also, PH, ebony, and some other good stuff. Lot of thin (1/8" thick or so) pieces..


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, Dan, that's a lot nicer than the cutoffs I got. I guess it really is a mixed-bag product. I ended up with stuff like the last 3/4" from a 2 by 6 of some nice wood. Set that one on fire. Maybe this stuff has improved based on customer feed back, I dunno. Your kit is about 100 times better than what I got. Mind you, I probably got my $10 worth, by the rules.

Now I think on it, I'll post photos (probably fuzzy, as usual) of my sample box here for comparison. Tomorrow, if I can find the thread. I've been up for 17 hours already, I'm getting punchy.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I have gotten a couple of those boxes from the local Woodcraft. Lots of nice small pieces in them. Dan, your 2 reds are Bubinga and Padouk.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Any ideas what the one bottom-left and 8 top-right pieces are? I don't imagine that the bottom left piece is ebony.. its a little lighter, browner, grainier than the top piece.

As for the upper right, the grain is wild in most of them! I Thought maybe the corner one was mahogany at first, but its fairly nondescript..


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Dan, looks like the bottom left could be Wenge. And I was thinking maybe Zebrawood for the four small pieces in the top right. The uppermost right piece could maybe be Sapele or African Mahogany. Hard to say without a closer look. Plus I'm no expert on exotics. Looks like you got a pretty good mix too though. I think I'll be ordering another box when they have free shipping again and I finish off my first box. Started building some small projects that this stuff will work perfect for.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I have a lot of good pieces to start my next venture with-> making dulcimer hammers


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

You're going to hate me.. another box arrived today…










Lots of ebony and other pretty woods


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmmmm…maybe I can stop by the Rockler near work and open the boxes to look first? Some of my wood I sent chunks of to a fellow forum member as packing to fill the box for some good wood, to make a pen and pencil set.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I love those red heartwood/white sapwood pieces towards the right.. they look killer in person


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Another great looking box. Makes me want to order another one sooner rather than later.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah.. I was really impressed with this one. Way more variety and more pieces to use for my new interest in making dulcimer hammers


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Have you finished any of the dulcimer hammers? I'd love to see some. This weekend I'll post what I've been using some of mine for. May try making my first box too with some of the pieces.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't have any pictures yet.. I only have 2 done so far. Neither came out too well (no scroll saw) and I need to come up with a template system


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

I hear ya. With what I am making, I refer to the first one as my prototype due to it's minor flaws (which according to my wife, only I notice) and plain look. My next one was revised a little and I took a little more time in the construction and it came out better. I have two more in the works and they'll be done by the weekend. Also, I didn't really know what a dulcimer hammer looked like but Googled it after you mentioned it and there are tons of different designs. Will be cool to see what you came up with.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah.. they're pretty simple and fetch a good price. I have contacts in large hammer dulcimer communities and could sell quite a few of them, given enough wood scraps, a decent price, and a good look. A 'good' set runs ~$20 and some go as high as $100.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow. That's pretty sweet. Guess it just depends on who you know. I need to make some more connections to find out what would sell near me.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Finally getting around to posting these even though they've been done for quite a while. The koa I already had and bought the curly maple for another project but the paduak came from the Rockler Assortment.


----------

